# Bay Flats Lodge - "Change Can be Good"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
March 12, 2017


*Capt. Chris Martin*
There is always a lot of change taking place at this particular time each year. By the time you read this, daylight savings time will have already taken place, whereby the time of the day changes by us setting our clocks ahead one hour on the second Sunday of March. Our fishing tactics will undergo change as well, as trout shall be focusing upon a gradual transition from mud to sand. Because our springtime water temps will be steadily rising, letâ€™s look deeper into this transition.

Wading anglers should also soon be able to notice a change in water temperature between waist deep water and that of chest deep water. The waist deep water should soon start to become much warmer than the chest deep water. Anglers should also soon begin noticing herds of large mullet swimming parallel to shallow shorelines. These mullet will soon be swimming over the hard sand on a regular basis, and will probably be taking to the air quite frequently due to the explosions from predator trout and redfish beneath them.

Start the day shallow amongst the bait is the way to go this month. As the day progresses, the bite may began to slowly move out to deeper water, so anglers should move with it. A good rule-of-thumb here is to always attempt to follow the bait, because thatâ€™s what the trout and reds are going to do. Doing so also allows you to wade across a myriad of guts and sandbars along tapering shorelines made up primarily of sand, with an occasional clump of grass thrown in for good measure.

Keep in mind that the wind and the water current will not always be perfect, so resultant of this it seems as though you will hardly ever have the wind always at your back. Most often you will need to either be casting your lure across-the-wind, or you will be forced to cast directly into the wind. Casting into the wind can be much harder, naturally, unless you happen to be throwing one of the heavier top water plugs or sub surface lures. Additionally, and instead of wading with the wind always at your back, you should always entertain the opportunity to wade in a zigzag pattern across the immediate area â€" this is where you work your lure parallel to the sand bar while wading toward the shallows. Once you have exhausted every inch of water in the immediate area, you can then begin to slowly push back to the deeper water while at the same time casting parallel to the sand bars and guts. The key thing to remember here is to always try to cast from side to side, and not simply straight out in front of you.

Given our current weather conditions, grassy shorelines and shell reefs seem to temporarily be producing good numbers of sizable trout and redfish. But, as San Antonio Bay (SAB) shorelines heat up with continuous warming temperatures, look for the fishing to only get better as we move into the upcoming spring and summer months. The back lake areas spread out across Matagorda Island will also continue to hold good numbers of trout and sizable reds over grass and mud, and shell reefs near the first and second chain of islands shall probably hold good trout action throughout the duration of the milder weather of spring. Have fun, and good luck out there!

*All of us here at Bay Flats Lodge wish to remind you of the 2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (Through March 31st)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special 
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long. These dates are moving fast, so call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early, and inquire about the special winter rates.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing)
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included

*Watch Our Latest Videos*



































*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Cloudy skies. High near 65F. Winds NNE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Sunday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy. Low near 55F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 73F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. Low around 55F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High 73F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 62F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A strong north to northeast flow will persist through much of the day in the wake of the cold front that moved through this morning. As a result, small craft advisories are in effect for the bays and Gulf waters today. Rain chances diminish through this afternoon as drier and cooler air moves into the area. Strong winds are expected to gradually diminish from north to south through the evening as high pressure moves into the region. Weak to moderate northeast flow returns Monday. Weak to moderate onshore flow is expected to commence late Tuesday increasing to moderate onshore flow by Thursday, as surface high pressure moves east, and as surface low pressure develops over the southern plains. Increasing moisture will contribute to a slight chance for showers Thursday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 71.1 degrees
Seadrift 69.1 degrees
Port Aransas 69.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------

